# Indy Decals



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I have been working on some Indy Deacls to work with the Aurora Indy body. Here is my first set. Its a Bowes Fast Seal Special shown on a BRP Indy Body. I like th larger driver on BRP's Indy Body.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is the second set of decals I am working on. Its a Martin Brothers special comes as 22 or 42 with the only difference is the side stripe.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Nice work Roger:thumbsup: I think you are covering a part of the market that has been neglected .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

New Firebird Pure Special Decals



















New Texco Special


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking sharp Roger!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definetly dresses them up! Looking good. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Rog, I just wanted to comment on your background diorama, it looks very nice, did you make it yourself ? Also, do you actually race your cars on a Slot track, or just display them on the dioramas ?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I bought it off ebay a couple years ago it came witha couple 1/43 Ford Angelicas.

I have a track in my garage. I have been thinking about making a close to 1/43rd scale small Indy style car track.

Here is on similar to what I bought but it was much cheaper. ebay

Roger Corrie


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Resin Cast Bodies*

I was wondering if you still have your old resin Molds? I know you made a Rebel Machine as I purschased one from You. Could you make more? You also made a mid 1990 Mustang that would be very cool. You at one time had talked about how to make clear windows by using the clear glue for model airplanes. Do you have a list of the molds you have made.


----------

